
Online demo extracting 3D from a series of 2D images - 10ren
http://3dsee.net/Main.aspx
======
m_eiman
Do you really need "complete access to your computer" to do 3D in Java? That's
what the viewer applet is requesting according to the warning I get, and that
sounds a bit over the top to me.

~~~
karanbhangui
Maybe opengl calls?

~~~
m_eiman
Possibly, but that's something that shouldn't require "complete" access to the
OS. Maybe it does, hence my question :)

~~~
kwamenum86
I am fairly certain that does not require complete access but applet security
is a pain in the ass and I am sure few people know how it really works. They
probably opted for full permissions over granular permissions because it is
easier.

